# How to grow tortoise food indoors.



## irishshake (Aug 30, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

As you may or may not know some parts of Canada have a bit longer and colder winter than you Florida folk. So I have been in search for a more efficient way of growing my little Zohan's food indoors. 

I think I found it. Its called the Aero Garden. I have been using it for the last while with organic kale and liquid fish fertilizer instead of those unknown pellets. Also I created my own seed pots with a handy youtube video.

Although they are super expensive I found one in the newspaper for 40 dollars Canadian.

Works great for me , hope it will for you. 

People are feeding tortoises with Aero Garden: http://www.aerogarden.org.uk/forum/tag/aerogarden/page/17/

Aero Garden Website: 
http://www.aerogarden.org.uk/

Old 2009 thread: 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Grow-your-own-tortoise-food#axzz24uEBBs3O


----------



## wellington (Aug 30, 2012)

I have seen those, they are expensive. I and a lot of us just grow it in shallow tubs and put it in our torts. Pens. I grew clover and some other weeds in coconut coir right in my leopards substrate, worked well. Not sure if large greens would work, probably, if I had the substrate deep enough. Thanks for sharing


----------



## irishshake (Aug 30, 2012)

Germaniums , Roses and Hibiscus grow really well with this piece of work. Most likely grape vines too, a treat for everyone. For an unexperienced gardener and a new tortoise owner this would be a great and easy alternative to store produce. 


That is if you got the $$$$.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 30, 2012)

I always wondered how well those little things worked. Sounds like you really like it.


----------



## irishshake (Oct 1, 2012)

UPDATE: So I decided to start again with romaine lettuce to show you how fast it grows. Keep in mind this is only half done and can be maintained at 12 inches high.

Day:3






Day: 9





Day:14





Day:18- (6inch plant)


----------



## wellington (Oct 1, 2012)

That's pretty fast. My only problem with it that I can see, it's,not big enough. That last picture would probably feed my little leopard for one day. Glad it's working for you though.


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Oct 1, 2012)

That aerogarden looks cool though 

1 question from me, if I just want to grow dandelion in shallow tubs, what is minimum depth for soil/coir should I put in?

Thank you.


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 1, 2012)

Sounds like you scored ... What type of lighting does it use? Here in the USA......Any MMJ hydroponics store will have complete set~ups ...soiless or soil/rockwool/mediums ..there are many types of systems available for all kinds of budgets. The most important is the lighting ( also the most money) 
High Pressure Sodium Bulbs are used for your flowering stage or whatâ€™s representing Summer/Fall light spectrums ... *high in Reds~N~ Orange* 
Metal Halide Bulbs are for the Growth stages of your garden hence Spring...with light spectrums in the Greens and Blues.
Both Need a Ballast to run the lights ...not sure what that converts to in Canada voltage. 
None the less would love to hear how your garden grows ~ :shy:

JD~


----------



## jaizei (Oct 1, 2012)

If it's worth doing...

I use one of these lights over one of the 'underbed' totes. You can use reflective mylar to make walls around the tote to maximize light use. Works well enough. 




N2TORTS said:


> Sounds like you scored ... What type of lighting does it use? Here in the USA......Any MMJ hydroponics store will have complete set~ups ...soiless or soil/rockwool/mediums ..there are many types of systems available for all kinds of budgets. The most important is the lighting ( also the most money)
> High Pressure Sodium Bulbs are used for your flowering stage or whatâ€™s representing Summer/Fall light spectrums ... *high in Reds~N~ Orange*
> Metal Halide Bulbs are for the Growth stages of your garden hence Spring...with light spectrums in the Greens and Blues.
> Both Need a Ballast to run the lights ...not sure what that converts to in Canada voltage.
> ...



I've used HPS and MH in the past, but they didn't seem as suitable for growing vegetables. I think the fluorescent work better, and are more cost effective.

Have you used any of the LED grow lights? I'd like to experiment with them one of these days when I have time.


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 1, 2012)

jaizei said:


> If it's worth doing...
> 
> I use one of these lights over one of the 'underbed' totes. You can use reflective mylar to make walls around the tote to maximize light use. Works well enough.
> 
> ...



Fluorescents are the worst and LEAST cost efficient. There lumenâ€™s is no where near the above mentioned. Most of the Fluorescents or
â€œ tube typeâ€ lights are more or less â€œ gimmicksâ€ and cost effective for the general publicâ€¦..$40 vs $400 for lighting â€¦..The lights above mentioned are for ANY type of growing rather it be a fruit , veggi, grass or flower. Your tube's are good for rooting cuttings, or sprouting seeds ( but usually donâ€™t produce enough heat, to germinate.) Let me guess your an expert on indoor grow set ups ..too? Maybe you should look up HT Sept 1989
â€œ Garden of the Monthâ€ â€¦..I mean you have such an interest on looking for my resources all the time. ..." Oh wait ...that really is me .. " -


----------



## Luckie (Oct 1, 2012)

I need to start looking at options too. My torts have fallen in love with clover and other home grown goodies. I just started looking at options, but do you guys think this would be a good option?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0006856EQ/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------

